

State of the Union for MySQL storage engines - barneydesmond
http://www.anchor.com.au/blog/2012/05/state-of-the-union-for-mysql-storage-engines/

======
willvarfar
Light on details.

InnoDB can be really really slow if you have random keys e.g.
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9819271/why-is-mysql-
inno...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9819271/why-is-mysql-innodb-
insert-so-slow)

And there's no mention of TokuDB <http://www.tokutek.com/products/tokudb-for-
mysql/> which is massively worth investigating

